# Macros



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Anyone have any good Macro shots? Like bugs, frost or other small items?

I took this pic of some flies with my new digital cam...blown away...in 100% and uncropped, one can see the tiny hairs in the hare's ear nymphs.










Soooo cool I added it to my sig.

Let's see your macros...if you got em.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Great shots! Nick, did you get the skin? Hope it was your truck.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You bet it was, thanks a ton Dick!

I've got a few partridge flies I have to get finished by the 14th...MN trout opener.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a few,

Hawk Moth:










Day Moth:










Dragon Fly:










And, not really a macro, but a pretty shot:










huntin1


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Outstanding photo's hunt1! You're really giving me that new camera itch. Too bad my wife categorized my new guitar as my "fathers day present". Time to start boosting the slush fund again! Burl


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

does this count?
[siteimg]6732[/siteimg]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You fishermen might be interested in aquatic macroinvertebrates, so I'll toss in a photo of _Eubranchipus ornatus_

[siteimg]6680[/siteimg]


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> You fishermen might be interested in aquatic macroinvertebrates, so I'll toss in a photo of _Eubranchipus ornatus_
> 
> [siteimg]6680[/siteimg]


I don't think I can beat that macro ratio. :lol:

Nice pic.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

a few beginner pics


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

[/img]


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

Here's a Gulf Fritillary









and where he came from









And a giant swallowtail in the making


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Flowers are a favorite around our place!








































[/img]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Walleye "Band" 









Snow Goose Band


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Love the colors in the walleye Scott!!

One question I have, Is it more or less important to get image stabilization in Macros. I have never even looked at them so I don't even know if it is an option or not??!!  Just wondering out loud!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Dan,

It's very important, but I could be wrong... I don't have a high dollar photo machine. The key things to remember are light, how the camera is placed, and take lots of pictures.

I also use the flash option often with a lot of my pictures while I am hunting or fishing. Most of the conditions/weather are not that great for those picture perfect shots.

The best thing you can do is play around with it and remember what you did and when you figure out what works best with your camera - try it again and you'll have some great shots.


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

A couple of the newer SLR lenses have stabilization, like the Nikon 105mm VR which replaces the old standby 105. When you're working with the higher magnifications, any movement is amplified, so this is a big plus. But mine is still not immune to camera shake. Tripods are the best bet but they make everything so cumbersome.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is a neat sparrow picture I shot a few weeks ago.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice Shot Curty!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Muddy Trailer...


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

My best macro so far, These shells are about 3/8 of anch long.


----------

